# what is a 26 inch moots worth these days ?



## loona (Sep 28, 2012)

where to go
to find what is a moots ybb soft tail mtb worth.with cantilever brakes


----------



## eidolon (Jun 21, 2012)

loona said:


> *where to go*
> to find what is a moots ybb soft tail mtb worth.with cantilever brakes


How about to the mountain biking forum?


----------



## loona (Sep 28, 2012)

yes i tried there.


----------



## eidolon (Jun 21, 2012)

So clearly it make sense to ask on road bike forum?


----------



## loona (Sep 28, 2012)

a moots forum was my logic.
.


----------

